# IMDb Discussion Boards are closing down.



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 3, 2017)

This might not be a big deal to most here but I really liked using IMDb to talk about TV and Films due to the mere fact it united fans and casuals alike to discuss something on a website very easy to find.



> *IMPORTANT:* *IMDb is the world’s most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV* and celebrity content. As part of our ongoing effort to continually evaluate and enhance the customer experience on IMDb, *we have decided to disable IMDb’s message boards on February 20, 2017*. *This includes the Private Message system.* After in-depth discussion and examination, *we have concluded that IMDb’s message boards are no longer providing a positive, useful experience *for the vast majority of our more than 250 million monthly users worldwide. The decision to retire a long-standing feature was made only after careful consideration and was based on data and traffic.



Source: IMDb

What a bunch of B.S. that is! It's not providing a "positive, useful experience"? If they can't afford to keep the Discussion Boards active that's one thing but then blaming that the boards aren't "positive enough" is another.

This is going to kill discussing TV/Film content for many people if not most. 

RIP IMDb.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2017)

Damn, they were hilarious. Not necessarily because any of the authors in it were comedic but because of the insane drivel I saw spouted there all the time.

Re "positive enough" then they were truly a vile place (every -ism going there usually represented fairly well), and I can well see those less inclined to laugh at everything have a problem with it.

Guess I will have to stick to giggling at the puritans which write the parental guidance sections.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2017)

Just means that now everyone will post more in the Books, Music, TV & Movies section....


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 3, 2017)

So the higher-ups get all butthurt and decide to take the pusillanimous route. Go fig. PC losers.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 3, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Just means that now everyone will post more in the Books, Music, TV & Movies section....


Most people only use the video game sections of GBATemp.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 20, 2017)

And it's already gone. RIP IMDb.

I've took a look at Previously.TV and seems OK but not great. Ads take too much space, theme is all white (preferred the classic from IMDb) and not much activity on less known shows.

On the bright side, I grabbed the list of Brittany Murphy recommended films from an IMDb board post so at least saved something.


----------

